# Postpartum visit



## armymomryan (Oct 4, 2011)

Is discussion of birth control considered part of a postpartum visit? 

My docs do a pretty lengthy consultaion on birth control during postpartum visits and I believe they can bill at least a level 2 if not a level 3 visit for this, any opinions?

I tried to get them to schedule the birth control visit seperately but most patients do not want to do ssperate visits.


----------



## missy874 (Oct 4, 2011)

According to ACOG  it is a component of the postpartum care. "methods of birth control should be reviewed or initiated. This includes preconception counseling for patients who may wish to have future pregnancies."
4th edition, Frequently Asked Questions in Obstretrics and Gynecological Coding


----------

